# New Wasp



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well This lucky girl will be used in a nesting experiment, and also I got some new equipment in today and wanted to test it...

Look at the pic and draw your conclusions...

PS she is sulking LOL she was just like a recently groomed cat LOL it took an hour before her confidence returned LOL, she is a REALLY sweet wasp.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WHat type of equiptment?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya fill us in


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

now my wasp is boring me now lol I am now pondering should I just let her go I was thinking food but I would not do such a thing to such a sweet bug lol


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I got bee marking pens, that bee keepers use to mark queens and that container is a marking container where you can gently press the wasp/bee up against the mesh lid to mark them. She did not mind being marked and restrained in this manner at all. Perhaps its because she knew it was not alive. She is now flying happily about her new cage.


----------

